# flu flu arrows



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

go to tradgang.com/flu-flu/


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> go to tradgang.com/flu-flu/


cool deal

:darkbeer:


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

yes quite easy really,I'l post up some pics shortly.......


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

:teeth:


chinnookbuster said:


> yes quite easy really,I'l post up some pics shortly.......


sweet thanks:teeth:


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I purchased some flu-flu feathers yesterday and will be making a few this week.


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

what kinds of rests are you guys using?


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

gnam said:


> what kinds of rests are you guys using?


I shoot them off my recurve.havent tried shooting them off my dxt.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

chinnookbuster said:


> yes quite easy really,I'l post up some pics shortly.......


here they are.......


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

I use spiral flu flu's. It only takes 1 full length feather per arrow. I shoot them out of my Z34 set at 66# and they only go about 40 yards. They are dead on @ 20 yards. These are for my longbow , but my carbons look the same.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

blind_one said:


> I use spiral flu flu's. It only takes 1 full length feather per arrow. I shoot them out of my Z34 set at 66# and they only go about 40 yards. They are dead on @ 20 yards. These are for my longbow , but my carbons look the same.


how did you get them to stick to the shaft while you were wrapping them around.....


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll build one real fast with pictures for you folks...Roy


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

you guys are awesome thanks for the fast responses I'm wanting to try bird and rabbit hunting:thumbs_up


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

First trim about a 1/4" of the feathers off the base on both ends...


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

Next put a drop of super glue on the shaft and clamp the end of the feather


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

After it sets, take the clamp off and glueup the base of the feather


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

Hold the end of the feather and twist the shaft. You can put however much spacing in the feather that you want.


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

When you get to the end just clamp it and let the glue set..


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

Take the clamp off and your done. It takes about a minute per arrow. Dont forget to seperate the feather after your done...


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

blind one where do you get the full length fletching


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats how I do them....Sorry about the blurry pictures....Roy


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

I get mine on ebay. I know you can get them from most archery shops, but ours doesnt carry them....Roy


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Gateway Feathers is where we get our feathers for our custom arrow business...never had a problem with them...top notch folks.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

blind_one said:


> Take the clamp off and your done. It takes about a minute per arrow. Dont forget to seperate the feather after your done...


blind one........very nice,you could probley put another colour in between the 1st one,and when I asked you how ya did it I didnt expect such an outstanding deminstration:hello2:thanks


----------



## blind_one (Dec 7, 2006)

Your welcome chinnookbuster. I just stained the shafts yesterday and was going to make some tomorrow for shooting at some squirrels. You just sped me up by a day...lol....Roy


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's an old post with my .02.
www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=632429


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

blind_one said:


> I use spiral flu flu's. It only takes 1 full length feather per arrow. I shoot them out of my Z34 set at 66# and they only go about 40 yards. They are dead on @ 20 yards. These are for my longbow , but my carbons look the same.


Looks pretty cool!
That's the typ we call it "Toilett brush" in Germany.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

akgator said:


> Here's an old post with my .02.
> www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=632429


Thats what I was talking about,the 2 different colours wrapped like that,Very nice....


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

made one out of turkey feathers
-G


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got some carbon arrows that I shoot Judo points on thru a whisker biscuit (my bows are set at 70lbs). Will a flu flu shoot thru a whisker bisciut???? I love small game hunting and stump shooting a flu flu would save me a few lost arrows.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

The G said:


> made one out of turkey feathers
> -G


Ha! Same here. My cousin picked up a dead turkey on the side of the road. It was fairly fresh. Clipped the feathers off and we made some Flu Flu's.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The reds and yellows are woods that I did about 20 years ago. 

The purple fletch are on aluminums that I threw together earlier this year. I don’t know how it will show, but the picture of the shaft has a red arrow pointing to a splice. Generally, I make aluminum flu flu’s from shafts that have suffered too much damage at the point end. I cut them to where I can add approximately 4” of salvaged shaft and epoxy inside the tube a length of smaller diameter, snug-fitting shaft. 

It gives arrows that would just collect dust a new life. Rick.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So would you need to use a drop away style rest to shoot flu flus?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The only time my rest drops away is when I loose my grip on the bow :mg: ...I shoot off the shelf.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I just buy full length feathers (12"), cut them into 4" sizes and 3 or 4 fletch them using a helical. I posted pics in another flu flu thread.


----------



## stuckinrut (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for asking this question. Thanks especially for all the answers.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent photos!

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

blind_one said:


> I get mine on ebay. I know you can get them from most archery shops, but ours doesnt carry them....Roy


Does it matter R/W or L/W full length feathers to do the wrap around style ??


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

rickstix said:


> The reds and yellows are woods that I did about 20 years ago.
> 
> The purple fletch are on aluminums that I threw together earlier this year. I don’t know how it will show, but the picture of the shaft has a red arrow pointing to a splice. Generally, I make aluminum flu flu’s from shafts that have suffered too much damage at the point end. I cut them to where I can add approximately 4” of salvaged shaft and epoxy inside the tube a length of smaller diameter, snug-fitting shaft.
> 
> It gives arrows that would just collect dust a new life. Rick.


Purple Feather Flu Flu's.....I'm guessing you put those on by hand ??


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

AKgator. to achieve ur double wrap two color flu flu is that only 2 feathers or did u combine more to get that effect? ive been wanting to make sum of these!!!! with some feathers and time, watch out blackbirds in the back yard!!!!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

another way to do it, go to lancaster and buy the full length feathers. one ur fletching jig do ur 3 fletches then flip the nock where it makes where u ccan put ur 4th feather between two already on there. Then do all three like that making it six full length on a shaft. i iwll post pics later


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

xdamagexx said:


> AKgator. to achieve ur double wrap two color flu flu is that only 2 feathers or did u combine more to get that effect? ive been wanting to make sum of these!!!! with some feathers and time, watch out blackbirds in the back yard!!!!


That was two full length feathers. I applied the contact cement to the shaft and the feathers. I wrapped the first in a fairly wide spiral around the shaft and then the second feather alongside the first. It was really easy - give it a try! Good luck.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Does it matter R/W or L/W full length feathers to do the wrap around style ??


only in which direction you spiral it around the shaft....make sure the "underwing" side of the feather faces forward as you wrap.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

archerm3 said:


> only in which direction you spiral it around the shaft....make sure the "underwing" side of the feather faces forward as you wrap.


Thank You !!!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

blind_one said:


> Thats how I do them....Sorry about the blurry pictures....Roy


Thank you so much for showing that how to. I made up 4 tonight and they are a blast. 68# Guardian the farthest I could get one to go was about 70 yards and that was at about a 45 degree angle and only one feather on the arrow. but still good at 20 yards just need to use my 35 yard pin.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*x2...*



Hoythunter01 said:


> Does it matter R/W or L/W full length feathers to do the wrap around style ??


x2...


----------



## drayegon (Jun 9, 2009)

blind_one said:


> Thats how I do them....Roy


 Glad to see not to much has changed over the last 45 years. A few things to give some ideas from the day before dirt started growing. Use the cheapest shaft you can find. Wood. Fiberglas Aluminum or Carbon Old used patched together shafts will normally hold up to the older recurve bows. The new Compound Bows generally shoot to fast for some glue together shafts. If you put a smaller tube of ALu fits and you epoxy it that should work. Another trick is to run a larger diameter tube over the smaller Carbon shaft and use Epoxy. Just be extra careful on a compound bow. I have had them breal over in the middle of the fletching and had everything come unstuck. The string not only came off the bow but it cut my bow holding arm. I did have one bend at the break out at about twenty from the noc. It flew off to the right about a 45 degree angle to say 30 feet. I have had others do other weird things. For Tips on my flu flu's I have used Broadheads and dummy rubber tips. I have also put 357 mag cases on the tip as well. and 30'06 308 3030 and223 I put several drops of epoxy in the case and then push the shaft all the way to the tip touches the very end solidly. Now as for what type of glue for the Feather. I have used Hot glue. I have used hot epoxy as for gluing ferrules on fishing rods. Regular epoxy will will work once it sets up which can be from either 5 mins to 5 hours. Plain hot melt glue will work as well. Gorilla glue should be just fine also. We have even used good old white elmers glue but if it gets wet you have a problem. Of course the new Cyrano acrylic works best I like to use the zip set when doing it as well. Then I just hold it to the drop of glue. hit it with the zip set then wipe off. I then put a line of glue on the feather wrap it in the direction where I wish it to glue to. then either I spray or have somebody spray the zip for me. Presto instant stick. Yes sometimes I can clamp it over and then spray and stick. I have put two feathers in a wrap and only one feather in a wrap.I have put 4 semi straight Fletch's and 5 and 6 and 8 in spots. _-_-_-_- such as that it seems to work fine as well. I have even used fine wire and glue and paper or plastic or film of some such. I even used strips of rubber bands glued at the front and left to flop at the rear end. I have also glued flat plastic washers over the shaft. then if they were thin ones I did slits on each side taking out small pieces of the flat and plastic or paper or what ever I had used.

When I get some new shafts I will build up different style and post as such. I have sold out right now. also try using clay pigeons as targets to shoot at. You can get someone to toss them by hand and then you shoot works great you will be surprised. Remember shoot small miss small.

dray


----------

